# Sharrrks + Reds = fun



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

------
Miami Fishing Boats


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

holy cow thats a crazy set of spots on that red. can anything be determined by that?(age gender)


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice day huh


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!
It looks like you're on a boat though, not a bridge or pier.


----------

